# Where did all the legends go???



## sqchris

After seeing Dave the "Fishman" still kicking around. I decided to start this topic. I'm sure there is one somewhere but I just could not find it....
Here it goes.

Who?
Famous build and associations.
Where are they now?

Lucio Proni and Manville Smith
Mustang GT and Celica
Lots of innovations in the industry including JL.
I believe they are both still with JL. I see Manville still posting here.

Tons more in limited memory
Feel free to add more...Pics are nice to before and after


----------



## BuickGN

I just saw a video about Grand Nationals that wasn't made too long ago and it looks like Richard Clark is still doing his thing with those cars, not sure if he's doing anything audio wise.


----------



## sqchris

Contact Us

Holly...always a class act!


----------



## sqchris

I believe RC's GN went to Europe, wonder if the SpeakerWorks install is still intact.


----------



## dvsadvocate

How about the likes of: 
Mark Fukuda
Wayne Harris
Steve Brown
Harry Kimura
Dave "Fishman" Rivera
Tim Maynor
Bill Proud
Kirk Perry


----------



## sqchris

Fishman is alive and well....
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ery/149563-challenger-sq-install-fishman.html


----------



## SUX 2BU

Interesting to see Holly Mungal's name. I see he commented on your cardomain page, sqchris. I used to read about you Canadian Auto Radio guys the odd time in the car audio mags back in the day when I was living in Saskatchewan and Alberta.

It would be very interesting to know what these guys are all up to now and even more interesting: where there old cars are at.


----------



## sqchris

Picture on the page was taken at his shop. 
That is exactly why I started this topic is to see where the old cars went.
From my not so good memory....Holly's GN was sold to someone in the states, not sure about the Ferrari.


----------



## sqchris

SUX 2BU said:


> Interesting to see Holly Mungal's name. I see he commented on your cardomain page, sqchris. I used to read about you Canadian Auto Radio guys the odd time in the car audio mags back in the day when I was living in Saskatchewan and Alberta.
> 
> It would be very interesting to know what these guys are all up to now and even more interesting: where there old cars are at.


Just checked your vehicles. I remember seeing your false floor Mustang install somewhere, maybe a magazine many years ago. I followed the scene shortly after I left the circuit. Nice!
Still have the 3545?


----------



## smgreen20

A name that's been thrown around here a few times, and a guy I've had the pleasure of talking to many times over, Jeff Smith.


----------



## sqchris

smgreen20 said:


> A name that's been thrown around here a few times, and a guy I've had the pleasure of talking to many times over, Jeff Smith.


Where is Jeff Smith?


----------



## tnaudio

Jeff Smith had a car last year he was competing with at the end of the season.


----------



## msmith

Mark Fukuda << I believe he is a Sales Rep
Wayne Harris << Runs dB Drag Racing and Term Pro
Steve Brown << works for Alpine
Harry Kimura << rumored to be building a sick Cadillac


----------



## sqchris

Thank you for gracing our thread Manville. Your "Celica" video got me back thinking of this hobby, after almost 2 decades. 
Can you give us an update on the JL cars of the 80's-90's?
Cheers!


----------



## msmith

sqchris said:


> Thank you for gracing our thread Manville. Your "Celica" video got me back thinking of this hobby, after almost 2 decades.
> Can you give us an update on the JL cars of the 80's-90's?
> Cheers!


I'm afraid all the cars are long-gone by now. They were all daily drivers, not trailer queens, so they got used up.


----------



## req

some serious name dropping here


----------



## thehatedguy

He is very much into those cars (or was a few years back). He still has the famous SW GN...it's in a bunch of pieces, or was in 2002.




BuickGN said:


> I just saw a video about Grand Nationals that wasn't made too long ago and it looks like Richard Clark is still doing his thing with those cars, not sure if he's doing anything audio wise.


----------



## thehatedguy

Harry has been rumored to be working on that car for like the last decade.

I know that I sold him 2 or 3 (maybe it was 4?) Stroker 18s that he was talking about putting in it.




msmith said:


> Mark Fukuda << I believe he is a Sales Rep
> Wayne Harris << Runs dB Drag Racing and Term Pro
> Steve Brown << works for Alpine
> Harry Kimura << rumored to be building a sick Cadillac


----------



## thehatedguy

Tim Maynor spent some time in federal prison.

But I heard he was back into audio...or was maybe 5-6 years back.


----------



## sqchris

msmith said:


> I'm afraid all the cars are long-gone by now. They were all daily drivers, not trailer queens, so they got used up.


I started this thread hoping to see some of my generations install still kicking around...nostalgia.

Just googled Jeff Scoon and realized that he has joined JL in 2000.
Miami Heat of car audio all stars in your team!


----------



## SUX 2BU

sqchris said:


> Just checked your vehicles. I remember seeing your false floor Mustang install somewhere, maybe a magazine many years ago. I followed the scene shortly after I left the circuit. Nice!
> Still have the 3545?


I've heard that a few times now: that my Mustang was possibly seen in a magazine back in the day. I sure wish I knew if that was true! Getting a pic in a mag back then was massive for bragging rights  I do have a 3545....and another as well  I have three 3539's and three 3525's along with two 3523's also. Yes, I love old school Alpine.


----------



## sqchris

If I see it, I'll post it here.


----------



## dvsadvocate

How about Richard Clark and David Navone?


----------



## sqchris

David Navone still owns/runs Navone Engineering?
Anybody actually took RC's $10,000 amp challenge?


----------



## AccordUno

thehatedguy said:


> Harry has been rumored to be working on that car for like the last decade.
> 
> I know that I sold him 2 or 3 (maybe it was 4?) Stroker 18s that he was talking about putting in it.


LOL.. Yeah, I'm sure you can probably go back to carsound and search the archives for pictures of it. He was still judging IASCA back 05-06 when I stopped competing, wonder if he ever finished it.. It was looking pretty slick when he posted pictures of it back then..

Jeff Smith - has a shop somewhere down in Atlanta, he was repping for MTX as well.


----------



## sqchris

Harry's car domain page.
http://www.google.ca/imgres?imgurl=...isch&prmd=ivnsofd&itbs=1&sa=X&ved=0CCsQrQMwAA


----------



## msmith

sqchris said:


> Anybody actually took RC's $10,000 amp challenge?


Yup... back in the early 90's. I identified the "better" amp correctly exactly 10 out of 20 times. Amps were a really expensive Phoenix Gold and a relatively inexpensive Coustic amp.


----------



## sqchris

msmith said:


> Yup... back in the early 90's. I identified the "better" amp correctly exactly 10 out of 20 times. Amps were a really expensive Phoenix Gold and a relatively inexpensive Coustic amp.


10 out of 20 ...did that qualify for $10k? Remember reading many moons ago that there were a lot of 'rules' prior to undertaking the challenge.


----------



## msmith

sqchris said:


> 10 out of 20 ...did that qualify for $10k? Remember reading many moons ago that there were a lot of 'rules' prior to undertaking the challenge.


No, I'm afraid I walked out no richer than I came in. 10/20 is what you could expect to get on average by simply guessing each time. :blush:

To win the money you had to get 18/20 or better. 

The interesting thing is that while I was listening, I was sure I was nailing it every time. :laugh:


----------



## ADCS-1

sqchris said:


> David Navone still owns/runs Navone Engineering?


As i understand from his Facebook profile and a Old school group, he`s still running his company.


----------



## Thrill_House

BuickGN said:


> I just saw a video about Grand Nationals that wasn't made too long ago and it looks like Richard Clark is still doing his thing with those cars, not sure if he's doing anything audio wise.


Where can i find this video?


----------



## Navy Chief

I know where Tyrone Chestnut is, does that help.

I also know that Greg Cassis sold his White Typhoon to Drew Williams the owner of PJ's. It was recently put back to stock and sold, I tried to buy it with the system but I was too late. Drew also bought Tony Dionisi's Corvette and even competed with it for a year, but sadly it is gone also.


----------



## sqchris

What's Tyrone and the Legend up to?


----------



## sqchris

Tony runs/owns an auto repair shop in TO last I heard.


----------



## chefhow

Harrys Legend is now owned by Ben Volmer and is being rebuilt to compete with, it may be done before this season is over and competing SOON.


----------



## legend94

I am still here.


----------



## metanium

sqchris said:


> Contact Us
> 
> Holly...always a class act!


Anybody catch the pic of all those Art Series under Marine Systems?


----------



## sqchris

metanium said:


> Anybody catch the pic of all those Art Series under Marine Systems?


Yes hard to pay attention with her in the middle but classic Holly's install!


----------



## sqchris

Saw on the other thread that the Legendary Legend Harry used to own will be back soon!


----------



## Patrick Bateman

chefhow said:


> Harrys Legend is now owned by Ben Volmer and is being rebuilt to compete with, it may be done before this season is over and competing SOON.


That was one of the one or two things that got me into horns. Kudos to Harry for that car, and Eric Holdaway for letting me hear it.


----------



## JayinMI

Navy Chief said:


> I know where Tyrone Chestnut is, does that help.
> 
> I also know that Greg Cassis sold his White Typhoon to Drew Williams the owner of PJ's. It was recently put back to stock and sold, I tried to buy it with the system but I was too late. Drew also bought Tony Dionisi's Corvette and even competed with it for a year, but sadly it is gone also.


Wow, I remember ALL of those names and cars. Probably have the CA&E issues in the basement somewhere.

Who was the guy from Brooklyn's Best Audio with the Camaro? Mike something...Mineo?

There was a guy with a black Civic Hatch a LONG time ago (early 90's) that I remember hearing a lot about. I also heard a lot about the owner, but it wasn't as flattering as what I heard about the car.


----------



## bigbubba

JayinMI said:


> Who was the guy from Brooklyn's Best Audio with the Camaro? Mike something...Mineo?


Yep. Mike Mineo. Red '88 IROC-Z. Looking at the magazine right now.


----------



## Navy Chief

JayinMI said:


> Wow, I remember ALL of those names and cars. Probably have the CA&E issues in the basement somewhere.
> 
> Who was the guy from Brooklyn's Best Audio with the Camaro? Mike something...Mineo?
> 
> There was a guy with a black Civic Hatch a LONG time ago (early 90's) that I remember hearing a lot about. I also heard a lot about the owner, but it wasn't as flattering as what I heard about the car.


Mike Mineo still owns the Camaro, rumor was he was going to bring it back. I got to see the car at the 94 USAC finals. 

The 84 black Civic hatchback belonged to Dan Pulhamous, he was a triple crown winner in I think 92'. His car was featured in CSR in I think 93', I was at PJ's when the car was rebuilt in 94' after it and the truck and trailer towing it ran off the road.

Both guys were considered real d!cks at the time, Pulhamous was so bad that Todd Matsubara claimed that he won the Triple Crown just to shut him up. Pulhamous and Mineo were the Mark Fukudas of the SQ world.


Third Party Installs


This is a link to Mineo's Camaro and Matsubara's T-Bird as well as some other great installs, still looking for the CSR with Pulhamous' Civic


----------



## bigbubba

Navy Chief said:


> still looking for the CSR with Pulhamous' Civic


I'm going back through all of my magazines to see if I can find the article on Pulhamous' Civic. 

I did find the article that talked about when his car was totaled in the car trailer and another article that gave a brief run down of the civic but I haven't found a full blown article about it yet.


----------



## JayinMI

I had it, and will have to look for it. I had a customer come in and while talking about old school gear mentioned having some old issues of CSR and CA&E...that he brought up and gave to me! 4 Milk crates full. And some old Hifonics brochures.

Score!

I remember Todd Matsubara being quoted about beating Polhamus (SP?) That was pretty funny.

Jay


----------



## JayinMI

There was a guy...Chad something, IIRC with a red Fox body notchback Mustang. He had a Rane EQ and Processor in the back seat and Rockford amps flushed into the floor. That was (and still is) on of my favorite installs to this day.

Jay


----------



## bigbubba

JayinMI said:


> There was a guy...Chad something, IIRC with a red Fox body notchback Mustang. He had a Rane EQ and Processor in the back seat and Rockford amps flushed into the floor. That was (and still is) on of my favorite installs to this day.
> 
> Jay


Yeah, I liked that Mustang too. Chad Klodner.


----------



## Navy Chief

bigbubba said:


> Yeah, I liked that Mustang too. Chad Klodner.


Here is the install.

Chad Klodner - 1992 Mustang LX - 1994 CA&E


----------



## JayinMI

I kept trying to think of his last name, but all I could come up with was "Kroeger," and I KNEW that wasn't right. lol

Jay


----------



## thehatedguy

That Mustang has like 1200 hp now. If you search the name, you will find he has gotten into performance.

Tyrone came back with the Acura pretty much the same as it used to be in the mid 2000s.

I don't think Harry's old Legend will be set up anything like it used to be when it gets done.


----------



## gprestonmoto

Anyone remember Terry Soohoo?


----------



## kmbkk

How about Gerald Kirkland? He had the USAC SPL record back in the early 90's. I remember his black Blazer with 8 Kicker 18's powered by 4 Hifonics Colossus amps. Man that thing would get loud! I was already into car stereo by then, but seeing and hearing his Blazer really got me interested in bigger and louder systems.


----------



## pocket5s

thehatedguy said:


> That Mustang has like 1200 hp now. If you search the name, you will find he has gotten into performance.
> 
> Tyrone came back with the Acura pretty much the same as it used to be in the mid 2000s.
> 
> I don't think Harry's old Legend will be set up anything like it used to be when it gets done.





chefhow said:


> Harrys Legend is now owned by Ben Volmer and is being rebuilt to compete with, it may be done before this season is over and competing SOON.


Nope, it isn't setup anything at all like it used to be. It is setup almost exactly like Mark Eldridge's nascar. Same concept anyway... JL audio arrays up front with DBX processing. It will be at finals this year, having debuted at the OK MECA state finals. 

I got to see the old speakers that came out of the car, including the ones that were never officially in there


----------



## bigbubba

pocket5s said:


> I got to see the old speakers that came out of the car, including the ones that were never officially in there


That sounds interesting. Care to elaborate?


----------



## miniSQ

bigbubba said:


> Yep. Mike Mineo. Red '88 IROC-Z. Looking at the magazine right now.


i remember reading that issue a dozen times back when it first came out...the guy molded his hatch with ice to build the the box...if memory serves


----------



## miniSQ

legend94 said:


> I am still here.


wait..legend94 is harry kimura? really? 

i remember walking into speakerworks (as a tourist gawker) in orange county and your car was there but not available to the public...again if memory serves. But got to talk to pat and eric in person was kind of mind blowing. They were so laid back and easy to talk to.


----------



## bigbubba

miniSQ said:


> i remember reading that issue a dozen times back when it first came out...the guy molded his hatch with ice to build the the box...if memory serves


I had forgot about that part. From the article,

"The Duke of detail got a giant block of ice (like the kind ice sculptors use)and trimmed it with a chainsaw to fit the IROC's hatch. Then Leatherface let the block melt down until it fit the hatch exactly, pulled his ice sculpture from the hatch, wrapped it in tin foil, and fiberglassed it. After the block melted, Mineo filled the fiberglass mold with 2 inches of fiberglass, for ballast."


----------



## SUX 2BU

The ice thing sounded way-crazy at the time but consider now what a waste of time that was and how a fiberglass box would be laid-up today with using the factory panels for a perfect fit. Fiberglass was a pretty new technique then so maybe that was the only way he could think of to get the fit but if he used tin foil he was 1/2 way there already to using the technique of taping/foiling the interior panels and just glassing to that. The ice makes for a better story I guess


----------



## pjc

Just saw that also.... Curious about this. 




miniSQ said:


> wait..legend94 is harry kimura? really?
> 
> i remember walking into speakerworks (as a tourist gawker) in orange county and your car was there but not available to the public...again if memory serves. But got to talk to pat and eric in person was kind of mind blowing. They were so laid back and easy to talk to.


----------



## kmbkk

Here's a pic of the Hifonics Blazer. Not the best quality photo, but still looks pretty cool.


----------



## .69077

miniSQ said:


> wait..legend94 is harry kimura? really?
> 
> i remember walking into speakerworks (as a tourist gawker) in orange county and your car was there but not available to the public...again if memory serves. But got to talk to pat and eric in person was kind of mind blowing. They were so laid back and easy to talk to.


I think it was in response to the thread title and his user name is legend94

This thread brings back so many good memories from my high school years and following.


----------

